# Your First Attempt



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought it would be interesting to put up your first Prop attempt. Hopefully I will get better and be as successful in my creations as most of you. I hope I can top my firstborn next year.This is from last Halloween. It is my first creation. I ended up making a pallet house for him to guard entry. My neighbors watched in stun. One came over and offered me a job to flip houses.
I didn't have much money last year but lots of time. This year i have lots of money and no time :zombie: Anyway, he ended up functioning part of the time. The flicker lantern stayed on but lost its flicker. I forgot to put the fan in the for tube, so the fog didn't come out of his mouth. 
Like I said cash was low, so he is made out of newspaper, paper towels, drip pipe, wire, foam and carpet latex. The eyes are an easter egg with a couple of glowing marbles lit from behind by black light LEDs. The head is a blucky head, that came with a few parts from walmart. The teeth are the 10 cent teeth from Walmart. I blew dry his hair and sprayed it with glue.
He looked pretty good at night. The little kids had to be dragged up and most didn't enter.I had a line around the block.
Next year, I hope to be up there with you guys and gals...
I would really like to see some first creations compared to your current work.
The creativity you express is unreal


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great first prop.

Can't wait to see what you come up with this year.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow not bad for a first prop! http://www.freewebs.com/haunteddriveway/2005pics.html has pictures of my 2 earliest props...haha wow...thats not the site I use anymore though, so its really just that page


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that does look cool kicks the crap outta mine (which i still use, but am revamping for motion this year) I made a standup Ghostface from the paradoy movie Scream and used a stick of pvc pipe and a coat hanger with a milk jug!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

This scarecrow was the first real prop I made (around 3 years ago). We still use him, of course, but I think he'll get some updates this year. He's looking a bit basic to me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm still in the beginning stages of making props for haunting, so we'll see what happens this year!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

great scarecrow. :I


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

heres some tombstones... my first attempt at decorating for halloween. I got so frustrated because they didnt turn out like I had imagined, I was crying as I was hammering in the stakes... perhaps I had a little too much on my plate that fall. LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I made these from right to left 1st ,4th ,and 6th headstones ( the others are real rocks) back in 1992 ...wood "stone" bead foam letters, painted grey with sand mixed in.








I still have these and use them every yr.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hellrazor...my wife fell off the chair rolling at your post.. She also made our tombstones this year. I guess she felt your pain.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

My first props no longer exist and all photographic evidence has been destroyed. You guys definitly had better success than I did.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

My first prop attempt was "Wolfie". He's stands 7 foot tall and that was with what I thought was careful measuring using a chart for a 6'3 creature. 
Wolfie :: Here\'s Wolfie on Halloween night all dressed. He stands 7 foot tall. picture by troop134 - Photobucket
This was my very first prop that I made by myself using dryer lint clay. I laugh now at how comical it looked.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like him!! Has a sort of "Mad Monster Party" appeal!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My first prop was probably a tombstone but I don't have any pictures.

Here's a pic of my first "documented" prop.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I would have to say that my first real prop would be my "Graveside Grim" character I made for my cemetery in 2005.

He's made out of Monster Mud and has held up pretty well throughout the years...

Here's some pics...

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2005/Graveside%20Grim/1.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2005/Graveside%20Grim/2.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2005/Graveside%20Grim/3.jpg
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/2005/Graveside%20Grim/4.jpg

.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

this is my first real attempt at a cemetery:

we made half the tombstones and the scarecrow. i hope the pic works right, this is the 1st time i've posted a pic on here!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

this is my Grim!


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

My first one was my FCG and my second was the Crypt for her (although I finished them about the same time as well as the cemetary fence.....). 
http://i-su-root.com/Halloween/2005/Cemetery - Day - 1.html

I was unemployed that month and had plenty of time to play before my new job started. Unfortunately, my new job was in another state, so only my FCG came with me.


----------

